# FTP Problem



## terencewklau (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi all,

Hope this is the right forum for this question. Am pretty new to ftp and can't quite figure out why a file (cpwTue.zip) that is 173MB becomes less than 2MB after an FTP transfer.

Here's the command line details:

E:\sync\Commands>ftp -s:e:\sync\commands\ftp_scripts\bkezy_ftp_cpw_test.scr
ftp> open 192.168.66.16
Connected to 192.168.66.16.
220- FTP Server
220-
220 Authorised access only. Unauthorised access will be prosecuted.
User (192.168.66.16none)):
331 Password required for User

230 Logged on
ftp>
ftp> cd ftp
250 CWD successful. "/ftp" is current directory.
ftp> put e:\sync\ezy\Backup_Ftp\cpwmon.zip
e:\sync\ezy\Backup_Ftp\cpwmon.zip: File not found
ftp> put e:\sync\ezy\Backup_Ftp\cpwtue.zip
200 Port command successful
150 Opening data channel for file transfer.
> Netout :Software caused connection abort
426 Connection timed out, aborting transfer
421 Connection timed out.
Connection closed by remote host.
ftp> put e:\sync\ezy\Backup_Ftp\cpwwed.zip
Not connected.
ftp> put e:\sync\ezy\Backup_Ftp\cpwthu.zip
Not connected.
ftp> put e:\sync\ezy\Backup_Ftp\cpwfri.zip
Not connected.
ftp> put e:\sync\ezy\Backup_Ftp\cpwsat.zip
Not connected.
ftp> put e:\sync\ezy\Backup_Ftp\cpwsun.zip
Not connected.
ftp> quit

The file (cpwTue.zip) is created at the destination host but its only a fraction of the original size. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

The connection is aborting before it ever finishes transfering.



> ftp> put e:\sync\ezy\Backup_Ftp\cpwtue.zip
> 200 Port command successful
> 150 Opening data channel for file transfer.
> > Netout :Software caused connection abort
> ...


----------



## terencewklau (Sep 18, 2005)

Any ideas why it would abort shortly after starting the transfer? Thanks.


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

You're also getting 'booted' by the FTP host. Since you can initially connect but fail later I'm assuming its something on their side, probably firewall (port 21) or something similar. Can you provide details on where you're sending this data?


----------



## terencewklau (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm sending the data to my ISP who's hosting some of our servers for offsite storage. I've just joined the company and have discovered the files haven't been updated for a while. Running the script gives me the error as in my original post. I'll check with the ISP and see if its anything on their end. Will get back with the answer soon.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I am not thinking its port 21 as he is connecting to the FTP.

Connected to 

and 

230 Logged on

It possibly can be this is pasv and requires other ports to transfer on. Have you also checked your firewall on your side what protection are you running on the PC your using to transfer? Any firewall program on your end that may be blocking connections?


----------

